# VK New Arrivals - 04 Feb 2016



## Gizmo (4/2/16)

Sigelei 90W Plus TC 26650 Box Mod Starter Kit Black






Vaporesso Target Ceramic CCELL Stainless Steel




http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

